

Unlogo - The Corporate Identity Media Filter - KB
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/816924031/unlogo-the-corporate-media-filter-0?ref=newsletter&utm_campaign=Oct20&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter

======
mthoms
Ironically, there is probably a very lucrative commercial market for this
technology.

\- Stock video/photo agencies

\- Documentary production

\- Augmented reality

\- "Reality shows" or live broadcasts

The last one I find interesting. We've all seen the superimposed logos on
sports broadcasts that project on predetermined surfaces (billboards, behind
home plate, etc) but what about random shots of the crowd? Logos on hats, tee
shirts and the like will probably be removed/replaced one day at the whim of
sponsors.

------
kreek
This project and the technology are pretty amazing great work. However, I have
a bit of an issue with the idea these logos are intruding on the record of our
lives. Not to get too Ayn Rand on you but A is A, this is the world we live
in. Removing - censoring? - logos from record is whitewashing the real world.

I'm a big fan of ads from the 50s and 60s what if this technology existed
then? A large record of the vernacular of the time could have been wiped from
existence. There would be no 'Mad Men' - what would I watch on sunday night?
:)

Don't get me wrong as art this is fantastic, but I'll keep the record of my
life fully intact even if it includes Coke logos at my son's birthday party.

~~~
petercooper
_I'm a big fan of ads from the 50s and 60s what if this technology existed
then?_

It'd have been as little used as this will eventually be with no significant
effect to the advertising industry.

(I mean this in a non-derogatory sense. It might eventually be used on even a
lot of TV programmes, but in the grand scheme of things, we're not going to be
wiping the record of advertising from the face of the earth forthwith with
this.)

~~~
nodata
But some tv shows already obscure logos. This would just automate the process.

------
wallflower
Interesting OpenCV filters

[http://code.google.com/p/unlogo/source/browse/trunk/projects...](http://code.google.com/p/unlogo/source/browse/trunk/projects/flowfinder/src/flowfinder.cpp)

------
cliveholloway
Do you have to pay "hoisting bills" to pull the replacement images into place?
;-)

